# LIAN LI Aluminum PC-C60A ATX HTPC Case



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all, I posted in another forum but did not get a reply. Hope someone can chime in here. It is pricey, but the silver color case will match up well sitting on top of my Face Audio F1200TS pro amp.

Just wondering if anyone out there has built their htpc around this case? What were your experiences during the build? It is supplied with 2-140mm fans. I am curious if these are high quality and quiet fans as there appears to be a lot more fans in the 120mm format. Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Computer case designs seem to change with the seasons. That being said, I am a big fan of LIAN LI cases. I've built a few computers using their cases in the past and it seems that they don't overlook much. Hope this helps!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Unfortunately I have not used this case in a build. I am also a big fan of Lian Li cases :T


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Im with these guys; great cases. I doubt you'll go wrong


----------

